# Chicken and Egg Salad Sandwich Recipe



## ngotham93nd (Aug 19, 2015)

*Ingredients*


6 eggs, hard boiled and chopped
1/2 cup sweet pickle relish
1 cup light mayonnaise or less
2 stalks celery, diced
1/2 cup sweet onion, chopped fine
2 teaspoons fresh parsley, chopped
1 tablespoon celery seed
20 ounces breast of chicken (2 cans) or left over chicken cut into bite sized pieces
 salt and pepper to taste
12 slices whole wheat or multi grain bread
 lettuce or other leafy greens if desired (optional)

Container: medium sized bowl

*Directions*


In a bowl, mix together chopped eggs, pickle relish, diced celery, chopped onions, parsley, celery seed, and cut up chicken. Blend in mayonnaise until desired consistancy is achieved. Salt and pepper to taste.
Cover and chill 1 to 2 hours before serving. Spread approximately 1 cup of mixture on 1 slice of bread, garnish with greens if desired, top with another slice of bread and cut in half to serve.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Yummmmmmmm.....add a dash of Tony Chachere's and I'm in like Flynn!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wonder if this is a copy of someone else's post. This is another spammer but the links posted have been removed. NM caught that this same spammer, different login ID, copied one of my posts and logged it as his/hers with the spam link included.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

http://www.recipetips.com/recipe-cards/t--2018/chicken-and-egg-salad-sandwich.asp


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nm156 said:


> http://www.recipetips.com/recipe-cards/t--2018/chicken-and-egg-salad-sandwich.asp


LOL Love it. You've been busy.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Google search.If you use chrome you can highlight text or a pic, right click then select search google for image or text.


----------

